# Town and Country Clip



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not a huge fan of the T&C. You can see some weird poodle clips & some nice ones as well if you go to the Pet Groomer Forum & click on the "Rags to Riches" banner at the top. Now there are 300 + pictures of dogs groomed & of course many are not Poodles BUT there are plenty in all styles. The winning Photo is Stunning Phantom done in a Bichon Clip & the 3rd place winner is a 15 yr old Poodle. My friend did her Spoo in a "Bedlington" clip, she also did a German clip. I did a full face on my pup. There are some T&C, Lamb, Bichon, SCWT clip etc....


----------

